# has anyone had any luck with there 3rd iui?



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

ive had 2 iuis now and guess i'm supposed to go through my 3rd soon, (just waiting for clinic to ring me)
the 1st iui was done with a triger shot, 2nd was natural ovulation (both with help of clomid) the plan was for the 3rd iui to be done with stronger drugs (like ivf kind of drugs she said)
both 1st and 2nd cycle - there was only one follie

i'm just wondering if anyone else has had a good result 3rd time?

just feeing a little low and like it wil never happen  

thanks girls xx

caz xx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Caz,

Sorry I can't help with a good result as I'm on my 2ww from my 3rd IUI. Just wanted to wish you luck with round 3. If you're having a fully medicated cycle the chances of success will be higher   


PompeyD


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Caz,

Like PompeyD said if you are having fully medicated for your 3rd attempt I'm sure the odds of it working are higher   

It's hard isn't it after 2 BFNs, I think the 2nd hit me harder but try not to give up hope hun, good luck for your next cycle    

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

thanks for replying, well guess thats a bit of good news if the chances are higher with a fully medicated cycle, really hoping its gonna be 3rd time lucky for us  

PompeyD - sending you lots of       know how hard the 2ww is will be checking on your progress! xx

Shemonkey - it has been harder this time as i didnt really expect to be lucky enough for it to work first time, and i told myself it was like a practice run (if that makes sense!) so been feeling a little low this week after it failing twice, but i got a call from my lovely cons today and she said that were going to give it ago with slighly stronger drugs this time and me and dp have got appt with the nurse (on how to do it), on 5th oct quite pleased we have a bit of time off in between - i think i'm so lucky to have my dp xx

caz xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Caz

Looks like we'll be going through our 3rd go at roughly the same time, our clinic insists on taking a month off so I have to wait for my next AF which will probably be the beginning of Oct sometime. Know what you mean about the practice run  

Come and join us on the IUI Girls TTC thread if you want for lots of support  

xxx


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Caz, good luck with your 3rd attempt.  I'm on my 2nd tomorrow.  I've also heard from some ladies after trying a few on meds they've opted for a natural iui instead which was positive.  It all depends on your body that month.


----------



## magic909 (Mar 5, 2009)

3rd IUI was a success, it was the only one we had to pay for so maybe the thought of us parting with £800 made us more determined    

Good luck


----------



## NikkiLou (Jan 11, 2008)

IUI worked third time for us  so sending you positive thoughts.  

All three of my cycles were using the 'injection' drugs that they use for IVF but it did take a bit of faffing around to get the dose correct each time and lots of scans as your body can react differently on different cycles.

First time I over stimmulated, next time was a BFN and third time I am currently 37 weeks pregnant


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The general rule of thumb regarding fetility tx is that the more control over your cycle you have (with  drugs etc) the higher the success rate. The success rate of IUI does vary greatly from clinic to clinic but for my Cons it was around 15-20% with a medicated cycle, for a natural cycle I'm sure it's around 5% or less.

Good luck with your 3rd cycle


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

caz24 said:


> hiya girls,
> 
> ive had 2 iuis now and guess i'm supposed to go through my 3rd soon, (just waiting for clinic to ring me)
> the 1st iui was done with a triger shot, 2nd was natural ovulation (both with help of clomid) the plan was for the 3rd iui to be done with stronger drugs (like ivf kind of drugs she said)
> ...


i had 2 follicles develop when i was just on clomid for first iui and on puregon +clomid for the second iui. not sure what help puregon was since the same number of follicles developed. i believe iui is too hit and miss


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Shad I do sympathise that IUI hasn't worked for you but I noted your age & just wanted to add that all tx are much less successful over the age of 40 IVF included. With your cycles it sounds like they were keeping you on a fairly low dose of drugs to see how you responded rather than risk over stimulation & possible OHSS. Puregon is actually what I used in conjunction with letrazole (femara) & on my first cycle get about 4 follicles & then on the 2nd one (which was initially going to be abandoned) I had nearly 10 but only 3 were of a good size and considered viable. The other point is some clinics are much more successful with IUI than others just as with IVF.

Caz IUI doesn't work for everyone that is true & if you have problems with fertilisation or egg quality you don't find out on this type of treatment whereas with IVF it's much more apparent, but for those girls it does work for (including me) it's a valid treatment. I would hang in there & review your options at the end of your 3rd cycle


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

professor waffle said:


> The other point is some clinics are much more successful with IUI than others just as with IVF.


I am with the lister and was told it is the "best"


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi just wanted to say that my 3rd IUI worked and my twins will be 3 in november 

My first 2 iui's were natural with no medication, my 3rd was medicated with clomid and Gonal F injections and as I said the 3rd attempted was a BFP with twins.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for this round of IUI, may it be the last ++++++++++


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi girls, can i just ask what determines a medicated iui as opposed to a non-mediacted one?  Surely, if you have a scan on day 10 and have 1 good follie, is there any need for meds?  I've just had my 2nd natural iui, i had one good follie on day 10 and iui on day 14 with a trigger injection the day before.  I'm just wondering if i should consider meds if this does not work.  Or is iui designed for those who do not produce follies naturally?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sunshine you can do IUI naturally but the success rates are about the same as a natural pg - so it could take up to 2 years to get pg & that would be considered normal. With medicated you can just take the HCG jab so you mature & release your follicles at more predictable time rather than relying on OPK's which only show the surge. With FSH drugs you're basically controlling follicle production so you're producing more than one target to aim at, it's also a good method for those PCOS ladies who may not ovulate normally on their own or on clomid (some ladies just don't respond to clomid). 

Some clinics also do IUI with down regging so switching off your own natural cycle so the clinic controls it completely with the drugs making it easier to time cycles for the best results

I don't know if a down regged cycle is more successful than a straightforward medicated cycle but generally medicated cycles are more successful than a natural one. We were unexplained & had tried clomid which didn't work so a natural IUI didn't seem to offer us anything more than clomid so we did medicated, my cons also has good success rates medicated which obviously leads him to do cycles this way.

HTH?


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you HTH.  I am 44, on TCM for almost a year.  Did 1 ivf cycle last july, and 1 iui lst jan, both BFN.  My body took a long time to recover from the fsh drugs, so reluctant to start them again. Not sure what we would do if it's a BFN this time. I'm on my 2ww with no symptoms, just bloated and gassy, i look like a duck.  We are also unexplained, the only thing i have not had done, is the L'copy.  What meds did you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hiya

I was on letrazole (femera) & puregon, in the NHS clinic I think he uses clomid & puregon as letrazole is not normally used on the NHS.

I was 39 when I had my IUI & got pg, we paid privately although I was on the NHS waiting list because I wanted to get a move on before the big four oh. I didn't find too many side effects from the drugs, had a few headaches on femera but the s/e's were mild compared to clomid


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

thanks for replying, my PC went and froze on me! -  so haven't had chance to answer! (all okay now - bought a laptop), were booked in to see the nurse on 5th Oct which will be Friday so she can show us how to inject the drugs, DP had to inject the shot in me so know he can do it, don't know if i can inject myself.

originally the plan was to do 2 or 3 cycles of iui and then if that didn't work ivf - which to be honest i didn't really want to do ivf (cuz it's too final) but i know it would be a better option as they can control and see the whole cycle, but it must be so much harder to deal with a bfn, and i do agree that iui is a bit hit and miss - but for some it's worth it and i knew from the start that the success rates were quite low, and my cons was really honest about it - i just hoped that I'd be one of the lucky ones, so onwards and upwards onto my next cycle and as some of you have had a bfp on your 3rd cycle really   this one is the one

so my plan is to relax this cycle - easier said than done lol

thanks for all your comments xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Good luck caz      xxx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

thankyou   and you


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Caz, I was succesful at my 3rd go at IUI.

Good luck hun


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

awww what cutie - just goes to show it can happen -   this is the one xx

thanks for replying hun xxx

caz xx


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Caz - the one big advantage of IVF, at least once is that you know a bit more about your eggs and whether they fertilise.
  
We're on our 3rd IUI, the first was fine - 2 follicles but BFN.  The second time I overstimmed and converted to IVF, although it ended in early miscarriage we now know that I can produce eggs, they can be fertilised and can make it to blastomere and at least very early implantation. With that knowledge, I'm feeling a little more hopeful about IUI number 3!! (Wouldn't have said that 4 days ago as I was in floods of tears thinking we'd have to abandon it due to overstimming again, but my lovely clinic are letting us do follicle reduction - so there's still a chance).

Lets Pray it's third time lucky for us all!!


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya thanks for replying, 

i know the one big advantage with ivf is that you get to know a whole lot more than you otherwise would with just iui, i know i shouldnt dreed ivf it  just seems really final as i know we can't really afford loads of goes at it, (who can?!) so i'll only get so many chances.


so sorry for your loss hunny    i'll be     for us xx

caz xxxxx


----------

